
Mark Zuckerberg has a podcast now - jger15
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/24/18514392/mark-zuckerberg-podcast-facebook-spotify-new-years-resolution
======
type0
> The discussion initially took place on April 1 and was posted on
> Zuckerberg’s Facebook page, but has been reuploaded as a podcast today.

This has to be some crazy late april fools joke.

------
mindcrime
Just for shits and giggles, I joined Spotify just to give this a listen. I
just listened to about 10 minutes of episode 2.

Reaction? Neutral. If I didn't know it was Zuckerberg, I'd probably say "that
was moderately interesting, but not earth-shaking." He's talking about the
future of journalism with Mathias Döpfner in this episode. So far what's being
said sounds reasonable, IF you look at it in isolation.

But, you can't really ignore that this is Zuckerberg, and the history of
Facebook and their relationship with privacy issues, fake news, etc. It's hard
to to hear everything he says through a very cynical filter, even when his
literal words sound reasonable.

Net-net? It's not something I'm going to listen to on a regular basis, but I
might dip in for a listen here and there if I'm bored.

------
sjg007
This is a good idea. He can control the narrative and get exposure to public
speaking.

~~~
taurath
I mean, he's been in front of congress for hours and hours, how much more
public speaking experience does one need - its what he and Sheryl choose to
say or not say and do that gets them in trouble.

~~~
forgottenpass
>how much more public speaking experience does one need

Until he stops being a lifeless robot that scares normies?

~~~
strikelaserclaw
He is just waiting for advances in AI, so that he can get his software
upgraded.

